# DNP Shelf Life



## SmokedHedgehog (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello All,

New here, and I've been reading through quite a bit of info on DNP and have yet to see any mention of weather or not DNP has a shelf life and if so, if it differs between power and crystal.

Any one experienced care to share their knowledge?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 29, 2018)

Whether I talk about the weather, or not, no offense!


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 29, 2018)

just depends on how its prepared. is this pure powder or prepared capsules? its all about the details


----------



## SmokedHedgehog (Oct 1, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> just depends on how its prepared. is this pure powder or prepared capsules? its all about the details



I'd like to know for both actually, thanks.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 1, 2018)

Technically speaking all legal drugs are required by the FDA to have an expiration date on them. Now as for shelf life are you asking will it still be potent after X amount of years? Most drugs are okay to take after their allotted ''shelf life." HOWEVER there are drugs such as asprin that become MORE toxic after their shelf like so this will always be something to take into consideration. Most drugs just lose potency.

I think you should try this search engine called google. Its pretty neat normally has what you're looking for from porn to beanie babies, butt plugs, gallons of lube, car batteries etc


----------



## PFM (Oct 2, 2018)

I like to web search compounds classified as industrial poisons and take them to look good.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 3, 2018)

SmokedHedgehog said:


> I'd like to know for both actually, thanks.




yeah well id like to know the lottery numbers too. you're not really going to find an exact on something like that b/c, again, it entirely depends on quality, storage of both, conditions, etc. its like saying you need to know what X is in an equation you dont have the other variables to.


----------

